# 36" Snow Beast



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

A Local Brought a 15hp 36" Snow Beast that wasn't Throwing. Replaced the 2 Auger Belts with the same Generic 36" Belts that were on it. I prefer OEM Belts, but Couldn't Find Much Info on them, I believe it's Made in Canada. Like Trying to Get Info on Noma's....


----------



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

Does it look like this?

https://www.homedepot.ca/en/home/p....r-with-36-inch-clearing-width.1000702886.html


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

That's it. Now Try to Find OEM Belts.


----------



## arienskids (Jan 26, 2018)

pull the motor and tires throw it on a 36 inch ariens chassis. thoses piles arnt worth the trouble


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

All V belts are measured in metric size first then the SAE size

The snow beast part number is MXV-4-370 for both belts as they are identical. 

The home despot reference for this snow blower shows it as a pair of cog belts BUT the V belt does not show up as a cog belt so......

These identical belts are $8.21 USD each plus shipping on fleabay.


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

It looks like that machine is made by "GXI outdoor power", a US company that owns factories in China.

You may find the belts you want here: Products Category - Snow Blower - Page 2 - GXI Parts & Service


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks to Those Who Replied. I can't understand Why it is so Difficult to find info on This and Noma Machines. Ariens, Toro, MTD, Honda, Makes it Simple to find Parts.


----------

